# emu10k driver build errors



## user00 (Apr 5, 2014)

Can anyone suggest how to overcome the below errors when making emu10k driver?

```
===>  Building for emu10kx-20051021
--- objwarn ---
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx/work/emu10kx-2005-10-21
--- all ---
===> emuctrl (all)
--- objwarn ---
--- emuctrl.o ---
--- objwarn ---
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx/work/emu10kx-2005-10-21/emuctrl
--- emuctrl.o ---
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -g -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-variable-declarations -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -c emuctrl.c
emuctrl.c:180:6: error: no previous extern declaration for non-static variable 'ops' [-Werror,-Wmissing-variable-declarations]
char ops[0x10][8] = {
     ^
emuctrl.c:198:6: error: no previous extern declaration for non-static variable 'voice_reg' [-Werror,-Wmissing-variable-declarations]
char voice_reg[0x7f][19] = {
     ^
2 errors generated.
*** [emuctrl.o] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx/work/emu10kx-2005-10-21/emuctrl
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx/work/emu10kx-2005-10-21/emuctrl
*** [all] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx/work/emu10kx-2005-10-21
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx/work/emu10kx-2005-10-21
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/emu10kx
```

The port tree was updated right before building the driver.


----------



## user00 (Apr 6, 2014)

Now that I had a bit of time to look into the source code where the errors originated, it seemed that all the ops and voice_reg needed was static declaration. With static the driver built, but failed to install due to 'Permission denied' error from pkg_install.
`#sh ./pkg_install snd_emu10kx POST_INSTALL` ran without errors, but also did not feel right, as it should have asked questions during the install. It simply ran instantly w/o asking for user input. What's going on here?


----------



## user00 (May 11, 2014)

Can anyone help to trace the author or maintainer of the emu10k port? Or is that an orphaned port?

Or maybe alternatively, can anyone suggest what would be the root cause of 'Permission denied' error from pkg_install?


----------



## trh411 (May 11, 2014)

user00 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help to trace the author or maintainer of the emu10k port? Or is that an orphaned port?


Look in the port's Makefile for MAINTAINER=.


----------



## user00 (May 11, 2014)

I did. And emailed them. They did not respond.


----------



## trh411 (May 11, 2014)

user00 said:
			
		

> I did. And emailed them. They did not respond.


Plus the MASTER_SITE seems to be unavailable.


----------



## user00 (May 11, 2014)

That sucks  because the Creative emu10k based cards were great and still play amazing sound.


----------



## trh411 (May 11, 2014)

user00 said:
			
		

> That sucks  because the Creative emu10k based cards were great and still play amazing sound.


Might be worth posting a message to the freebsd-ports@freebsd.org mailing list if you have not done so already. Someone there should be able to tell you what's going on.


----------

